# Orbtronic Update on batteries



## KITROBASKIN (May 18, 2015)

It is alway interesting to hear from Orbtronic. I had a few questions and Sal was kind enough to respond:

Soon they are hoping to release a Protected 3500mAh 10 Amp 18650. The price is said to be better than the 3600mAh, and the e-cig version picture is on their Facebook page

The e-cig market is the fastest growing sector for them, and industry research on high drain batteries will benefit us all.

Orbtronic says their 18650 batteries are highly rated on Amazon right now.

EDIT: the new 3500mAh is not protected

2nd EDIT: both protected and non protected 3500mAh 18650 batteries are available.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (May 18, 2015)

KITROBASKIN said:


> It is alway interesting to hear from Orbtronic. I had a few questions and Sal was kind enough to respond:
> 
> Soon they are hoping to release a Protected 3500mAh 10 Amp 18650. The price is said to be better than the 3600mAh, and the e-cig version picture is on their Facebook page
> 
> ...



As long as they disclose the base cells, they're fine in my book.

Most protection circuits cut in at ~7A, so if you're banging hard on your sub-ohm mechs, these might not be the cells for you.

From my readings, the vape modders are cutting edge when it comes to abusing cells and some of those guys toast cells in short order. Most of the better high drain IMR cells and hybrids all hit pretty hard in the beginning, but over time, the better ones endure.

Flashlight geeks really don't have to worry about this and are moderately tame in comparison.

Chris


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 18, 2015)

Yes, and it is my guess that the e-cig version is unprotected. While there are many members here more knowledgeable, based on my experience, the high drain batteries are less inclined to sag with duration. The high drain 18650's in my collection seem to lose steam because of their lack of capacity, while the 5500mAh high drain protected 26650's I use just keep putting out the juice. To me the proof is in the continued heat the torch presents over time (in addition to the full brightness from the emitter)

A (kind of) funny side note: Orbtronic said that their CPF member discount was used by more vapers than flashlight folks.

Orbtronic also had some interesting perspective on the products of other manufacturers, on the ****Fire side of the market.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (May 18, 2015)

KITROBASKIN said:


> A (kind of) funny side note: Orbtronic said that their CPF member discount was used by more vapers than flashlight folks.
> 
> Orbtronic also had some interesting perspective on the products of other manufacturers, on the ****Fire side of the market.



When I registered here, there were really only three trusted rebranders: AW, Redilast and CalliesKustom. You then had International-Outdoors, Keeppower and Orbtronics hit the street running and the rest is history. The charger to have was the Pila IBC. I cheaped out and went the Xtar WP2 II and didn't feel shortchanged, although I wanted the Pila at the time.

E-cig smokers were far and few between and then the crazy modders took root.

I got into shooting the 338LM cartridge back in late '05, early '06 and there were only a few of us at that time, but now everybody and their grandmother shoots the Lapua magnum.

Batteries/cells/chargers offer an interesting parallel, for me at least.

Good times to be had for all.

Chris


----------



## magellan (May 18, 2015)

ChrisGarrett said:


> As long as they disclose the base cells, they're fine in my book.
> 
> Most protection circuits cut in at ~7A, so if you're banging hard on your sub-ohm mechs, these might not be the cells for you.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Chris, that's my impression too. I'm not a vaper myself but follow the area as it's very interesting to see what the vape device manufacturers and high-end hobbyists are doing with their custom mods. They are truly on the bleeding edge of this technology.

As there have been some spectacular accidents among vapers, I wonder, is this for lack of a protection circuit in the vape device? As anyone advanced enough to be running a custom, sub-ohm, hot-wire mech mod is probably using unprotected high drain IMR cells that means any protection circuit must be in the vape unit as per your observations. Do the better vape devices offer a protection circuit? The Russion mods (which you've duscussed) and others are very popular but I don't know what they have. 

It's an interesting time for sure. You can surround yourself with a cloud of vaper for a lot less than a typical Surefire. Who's to say who's having the most fun?


----------



## mdocod (May 19, 2015)

I thought I was hot stuff hitting my BB, direct dripping on "low resistance" atty's on AW 14500's a few years ago. I think I was "hitting" about 5-8W. I haven't smoked in almost 4 years, and quit vaping nearly 2 years ago, so I'm a bit "behind the times" to say the least. 

Now these guys are "hitting" like 100W box mods on 2XIMR18650's.

I'm not sure whether to call it ridiculous or amazing.


----------



## magellan (May 20, 2015)

mdocod said:


> I thought I was hot stuff hitting my BB, direct dripping on "low resistance" atty's on AW 14500's a few years ago. I think I was "hitting" about 5-8W. I haven't smoked in almost 4 years, and quit vaping nearly 2 years ago, so I'm a bit "behind the times" to say the least.
> 
> Now these guys are "hitting" like 100W box mods on 2XIMR18650's.
> 
> I'm not sure whether to call it ridiculous or amazing.



LOL

I suppose it is a little bit of both. 

The vaping craze is also pretty amazing from an economic standpoint. Tobacco companies are freaked out because profits are declining, and in Calif. taxes from tobacco sales have plummeted by 80 million at a time when many states are strapped for cash.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 23, 2015)

Orbtronic now lists their hybrid IMR 3500 mAh, 10 amp continuous, non-protected 18650 on their website. $13 and a little longer than 65mm, flat top or button top. I'll try it.

http://www.orbtronic.com/3500mah-18650-imr-battery-high-drain-rechargeable-orbtronic-li-ion

They also sell the bare Panasonic (Made in Japan) 3400mAh NCR18650B for $9


----------



## magellan (May 23, 2015)

Sounds good. I think I'll order a few myself. Let us know how you like them. 

I just ordered for the first time some Sanyo VTC and Panasonic 2900 mAh NCR18650PF IMRs flat tops.


----------



## StorminMatt (May 23, 2015)

KITROBASKIN said:


> The high drain 18650's in my collection seem to lose steam because of their lack of capacity, while the 5500mAh high drain protected 26650's I use just keep putting out the juice.



To which 5500mAH 26650 are you referring? Soshine?


----------



## LessDark (May 23, 2015)

Will these batteries come in a protected version as well?


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 23, 2015)

StorminMatt said:


> To which 5500mAH 26650 are you referring? Soshine?



Orbtronic makes a protected and unprotected 5500mAh 26650. It is very desirable for power hungry lights. I am guessing the other brands (from mtnelectronics for instance) are the same cell. I got the protected version.


----------



## LessDark (May 23, 2015)

I think you mean 5200mah? I don't see any 5500mah cells on their website, and I thought it was almost only soshine who had 5500mah cells so far. 



KITROBASKIN said:


> Orbtronic makes a protected and unprotected 5500mAh 26650. It is very desirable for power hungry lights. I am guessing the other brands (from mtnelectronics for instance) are the same cell. I got the protected version.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 23, 2015)

LessDark said:


> I think you mean 5200mah? I don't see any 5500mah cells on their website, and I thought it was almost only soshine who had 5500mah cells so far.



Yes I have been messing up with that. 

I did mention to Sal at Orbtronic how CPF members would like HKJ to do a run down on their batteries. He is open to that. I don't know how expensive it would be to ship to Europe, and it sounds like HKJ has quite the queue. 

Orbtronic sells a Soshine battery charger (among other things) and it may be that the Orbtronic 26650 is capable of higher sustained discharge than the Soshine 5500mAh. Anyone correct me if I am wrong.

One thing that has not been said here: Yes, the vapers are stimulating the battery industry with their purchasing power, but Sal mentioned the automotive and power tool sectors as being big players; common knowledge to many CPFrs. 

I've gotten emails from Sal on weekends and really late at night, but I am going to wait until Monday to ask about the possibility of protected 3500mAh 18650's and estimated time of arrival. 

Orbtronic.com is very open to answering questions from customers, it does not have to be me, for sure. I also do business with illumn.com and mtnelectronics.com among others. We are fortunate to have some really good vendors.


----------



## LessDark (May 23, 2015)

KITROBASKIN said:


> Yes I have been messing up with that.
> 
> I did mention to Sal at Orbtronic how CPF members would like HKJ to do a run down on their batteries. He is open to that. I don't know how expensive it would be to ship to Europe, and it sounds like HKJ has quite the queue.
> 
> ...



Thank you Kitrobaskin. I will be very interested in hearing about this protected version of the 3500mah cells.


----------



## Capolini (May 23, 2015)

Don't Orbrtronic already have 18650 protected 3600mAh? 3400mAh are sufficient when you compare the cost increase/run time gain[minimal]


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 23, 2015)

The 3600mAh Orbtronic 18650 runs at 7 Amps max. Protection kicks in 7.5-8A. It costs $24 when in stock.
The 3500mAh Orbtronic 18650 runs at 10 Amp continuous, 18A pulse, no protection. Costs $14, in stock now.

I see your point about 3400mAh 18650's being good enough. Still, I want to get one.


----------



## Capolini (May 23, 2015)

ok,the 3500mAh seems like their answer to the NCR18650BD 3200mah...w/ 300mAh increase! 

There 3400mAh Protected have been my best batteries over the last 30 months!


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 24, 2015)

Interesting. Better in what way? (And I should add for newcomers here that you most likely use your lights as much or more than any other CPF members)


----------



## Capolini (May 24, 2015)

I have had my original 8 X 18650 3400mAh Orbtronics for 30 months. Four of them were in my TK75/TK75vn for 2 years. They have been cycled 230 times!Yes,,,I keep track of that when I get a battery for the first time! I would say they are @ 85/90% capacity at this point. I moved them to my BST which is now assigned[too many better Vinh lights] to desk duty,,table standing as kitchen/dining room light!!

I have had 2 X Orbtronic 18650 3400mah in my TK35/TK35vn for ~ 2 years,still giving great run time on turbo,,,,,,,,over 1 hour!

The reason I feel that they are better than others is because they have been CONSISTENT in run times, beginning and ending voltages, longevity and performance.I use these modded lights on Turbo[max] 80% to 90% of the time on the Hiking Trails w/ Capo! I am pushing these batteries and not babying them!

I will say that my NCR18650B's [3400] also have worked well. Others have either been inconsistent[Cytac/E'Tac] or NOT tested long enough[K'Power/Soshine].


Another good thing is when I bought them in 11/2012 they were ~$18/Each! Now when you buy Four and w/ CPF discount code you can get 4, for less than $50! :thumbsup:


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 27, 2015)

Good news. Protected Orbtronic 3500mAh is available. 10Amp cutoff, less than 69mm long, 18.6mm Diameter, protective plastic case included. $15. I'm there!

http://www.orbtronic.com/18650-protected-battery-3500mah-lithium-ion


----------



## ChrisGarrett (May 27, 2015)

KITROBASKIN said:


> Good news. Protected Orbtronic 3500mAh is available. 10Amp cutoff, less than 69mm long, 18.6mm Diameter, protective plastic case included. $15. I'm there!
> 
> http://www.orbtronic.com/18650-protected-battery-3500mah-lithium-ion



They don't bother telling us what cell they're using, but they're quick to mention that Seiko makes the PCB for them.

I'll pass until more info is forthcoming.

Chris


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 28, 2015)

Thinking it is safe to say that the source of the bare cell is not going to increase sales of this battery. To say that they don't BOTHER telling us what cell their using may be a little too off-the-cuff, for, even me. The impression I get is that Orbtronic has built a good reputation for their products and wishes to continue in that vein. Based on what Orbtronic has told me about their testing (mostly the 26650 high capacity), I am definitely going for it, admitting that I am not an expert by any means. 

I have an EVVA 3200mAh protected 18650 labeled as a 10A high drain. I don't know who made the cell on that one either, but Richard at mtnelectronics sold it to me. He has built a reputation.

I guess members will dismiss vendors for their own reasons, I am open-eared. Maybe they are, in marketing terms, 'followers' and not leaders; or maybe they are scared of possible safety issues, or afraid the cell won't last as long as a Panasonic...?

Or maybe this is the Internet, with all the baggage that goes with that?


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 28, 2015)

Hey Master of Capo,
It is good to hear about your real world, non-theoretical, non-speculative perspective!


----------



## ChrisGarrett (May 28, 2015)

KITROBASKIN said:


> Thinking it is safe to say that the source of the bare cell is not going to increase sales of this battery. To say that they don't BOTHER telling us what cell their using may be a little too off-the-cuff, for, even me. The impression I get is that Orbtronic has built a good reputation for their products and wishes to continue in that vein. Based on what Orbtronic has told me about their testing (mostly the 26650 high capacity), I am definitely going for it, admitting that I am not an expert by any means.



Of course the source of the bare cell will affect sales, either up, or down. What if it comes out that the Mo-Shu-Pork battery company is making the cell for Orbtronic? You still gonna plunk down your money for more than a single sample?

I'm sure not.

Now...what if it's the latest Samsung super-cell? 

I've been an Orbtronic customer going back three years and they've always listed the cells that they use in their protected offerings, so ask yourself why they're omitting the manufacturer of these bare 3500mAh cells?

If it turns out that the cells are Chinese, I might be less inclined to spend $15 and a couple of years, to see how they perform.

With Panasonic, Sanyo, Samsung, Sony and LG, I'm not even worrying about the above.

Again, when they've always disclosed cells and when they've always sold good quality Japanese and South Korean cells, why are they mum on this new 3500mAh cell?

Chris


----------



## LessDark (May 28, 2015)

Ah this is good news! If only they didn't have such expensive shipping to europe... 
Hopefully other brands will start offering these protected cells as well


----------



## Colonel Sanders (May 28, 2015)

I agree, Chris G. When I'm loading 4 18650 cells *in series* into my Firefox IV I want to KNOW for a fact that they are top quality cells. Using LG's awesome D1 cells in this light at the moment.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 28, 2015)

'KNOW for a fact'? That is funny. Markr6 just asked confirmation about the cell in a 3200mAh KeepPower unprotected 18650. This was in a review thread by HKJ. Nowhere in the review does it state the maker of the cell. NiteCore will not tell you the origin of their expensive 3400mAh battery but they say it is internationally insured by a chinese company. The list goes on but I don't see the same sniffy behavior towards them. Oh well, this is the Internet, and I certainly don't have the ability to refute this kind of worrying. But we will probably see vapers give the unprotected version a Go of it.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (May 28, 2015)

KITROBASKIN said:


> 'KNOW for a fact'? That is funny. Markr6 just asked confirmation about the cell in a 3200mAh KeepPower unprotected 18650. This was in a review thread by HKJ. Nowhere in the review does it state the maker of the cell. NiteCore will not tell you the origin of their expensive 3400mAh battery but they say it is internationally insured by a chinese company. The list goes on but I don't see the same sniffy behavior towards them. Oh well, this is the Internet, and I certainly don't have the ability to refute this kind of worrying. But we will probably see vapers give the unprotected version a Go of it.



You seem very defensive towards Orbtronic and I know that you've had conversations with them, but try and take any constructive criticism levied at them, as just that. You've now mentioned twice, that 'it must be the internet's fault' in hopes of discrediting, or deflecting, that constructive criticism.

IMO, only noobs, or semi-lazy people buy flashlight branded cells. 

My first two li-ion cells that I ever bought over 3 years ago were a pair of EagleTac 3100s. There were really only 3-5 cell vendors and ET was the one the first flashlight makers to come out with their own rebranded cells. 

At that time in the 'battery game,' one could safely assume that they were Panasonic NCR-As. Really, there weren't a lot of quality cells in the marketplace, that they could have been using, so things were simpler back then. 

These days, with all of the IMR cells, hybrid cells, straight li-co cells and all of the good and the bad coming out of China, it's tougher to guestimate. 

Those ET 3100s are sitting in the fridge and are the last 'protected' 18650s that I've bought.

I wouldn't even consider going with the flashlight branded cells, based mostly on their higher price, but yeah...sometimes provenance is hard to determine. This is mostly a deal breaker for me on anything besides the 16340 cells, as I really have no other choice and it's why I'll be sticking with AW 16340s going forward (whenever possible.)

Remember...and I'll say it again, there's more to the quality of a cell than some short term, small sample size, test result. Cells need to last a reasonable amount of time. For me, this is the major weak point that I look for, not whether some cell held a quarter volt more than another cell, down to 3.4v. 

I've had cells go south on me after a short period of time ie: months and why bother with them again?

Chris


----------



## Capolini (May 28, 2015)

Here is my take on what kind of Cell is in a particular battery. I would like to know but I do not have to know. That is based on these Two important things!

1. If they have a good reputation and their other cells have preformed well for me.

2. This is at least as important to me. *HKJ's reviews/comparator!

*His reviews help me tremendously and have helped me choose which battery I am going to use. There are Numerous manufacturers that do NOT list their cells. Several of these I am using have gotten great reviews and I have gotten great results.

1.Efest IMR 18650 2500mAh* 35A
*2.AWT IMR 18650 2500mah 35A....I just got a few of the new 3000mAh versions
3.Windyfire IMR 14500 600mAh!

If you look at the comparator, ONLY the VTC5 can match the AWT IMR. VTC5 IS SLIGHTLY BETTER AT 20A and 30A w/ the AWT slightly better or equal at the 1,2,3,5,7,10 and 15A .


Windyfire!!!I immediately thought of my beginnings,,Trustfire/Ultrafire ect!

I found this battery for my Modded MiniCree[Sipik],,[60Kcd!!!] on Mountain Electronics website. Went to HKJ's comparator and saw that it was slightly better than Efest and AW in voltage sag!

With ALL this said only *ORBTRONIC* have I had for a long enough period of time[30 months] to experience not only great performance but durability and longevity. Basically so far so good with the others I mentioned. Time will tell if they will last a decent amount of time!


----------



## magellan (May 28, 2015)

KITROBASKIN said:


> It is alway interesting to hear from Orbtronic. I had a few questions and Sal was kind enough to respond:
> 
> Soon they are hoping to release a Protected 3500mAh 10 Amp 18650. The price is said to be better than the 3600mAh, and the e-cig version picture is on their Facebook page
> 
> ...



I have some of the 3500 mAh old ones which say "protected" on the label. Are they not going to make the protected ones anymore?


----------



## magellan (May 28, 2015)

<<Again, when they've always disclosed cells and when they've always sold good quality Japanese and South Korean cells, why are they mum on this new 3500mAh cell?>>

Yep, pretty much a deal killer for me.


----------



## Capolini (May 28, 2015)

That is why freedom of choice is a great thing.  ALL Preference,Nobody is right and Nobody is wrong!! 

However, it is NOT always that simple..time and time again people will argue over anything because they have to be right and/or think that they are right!


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 28, 2015)

magellan said:


> I have some of the 3500 mAh old ones which say "protected" on the label. Are they not going to make the protected ones anymore?



Protected 3500mAh cells are available now.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 28, 2015)

More than a few times I have been mistaken on this forum. I HAVE been wrong.

This issue of cell origination just strikes me as lacking respect towards people who are making a living. And I'll admit; I have been disrespectful to a certain 'Canadian Manufacturer' and gotten my wrist slapped as a result. It could be said that there are some folks on the Internet who amuse themselves by dismissing others because they won't do what the critic wants. Maybe I'm wrong on this but I grew up in a small town and was accountable for my behaviour, unlike the anonymity of major urban areas (and the Internet), where rudeness gets a pass, and can spread like mold.

I sent Orbtronic a link to this thread: Sal reiterated what he said when the 5200mAh 26650's came out. They are not going to talk about the cells they are using because of copycat manufacturers. That is what Sal said. This may be a fairly recent policy change.

Now, this will likely crinkle some crew-cuts, but Sal told me the 3500mAh 18650 cells Orbtronic is using, specifically stating it is not public information. I looked them up, and the companies are respected here on CPF. I seriously doubt I am being mis-directed but it is possible of course. Sal is in no way perturbed by this little bit of controversy, and I still think the vapers will provide the crucible to answer the question of longevity that I also share a keen interest. Since receiving the protected 26650, I have been using it very regularly but only taking the cells down to about 3.6-3.7V (and not always charging to 4.19V)

Orbtronic also sent some links addressing the larger rechargeable battery industry that I look forward to reading. And if CPF members make more pronouncements about how they think Orbtronic should run their business, I will continue trying to learn, elsewhere.



Capolini said:


> That is why freedom of choice is a great thing.  ALL Preference,Nobody is right and Nobody is wrong!!
> 
> However, it is NOT always that simple..time and time again people will argue over anything because they have to be right and/or think that they are right!


----------



## Capolini (May 28, 2015)

^^^^^^

That was a "GENERAL" statement! Not directed towards you or anyone else. It is just the nature of discussions on forums. ALL of us can feed into that, including me! I believe we have a lot of strong TYPE "A" personalities on here! :wave:


----------



## HighZenBurg (May 29, 2015)

I just bought a 4-pack of Orbitronic 3400 (designed for high powered flashlights) through Amazon; is that a safe place to buy them? I plan to use them in a solarforce l2n and a nitecore mh12.


----------



## magellan (May 30, 2015)

KITROBASKIN said:


> Protected 3500mAh cells are available now.



Thanks. Good to know.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 31, 2015)

HighZenBurg said:


> I just bought a 4-pack of Orbitronic 3400 (designed for high powered flashlights) through Amazon; is that a safe place to buy them? I plan to use them in a solarforce l2n and a nitecore mh12.



Orbtronic sells a lot of batteries through Amazon. They take pride in having good reviews there. I have a SolarForce L2P and know that it can take the modern protected batteries. I also have four NiteCore lights but not that one. Perhaps another member can comment about battery fitment for the NiteCore MH12.


----------



## SubLGT (May 31, 2015)

KITROBASKIN said:


> …………….Sal told me the 3500mAh 18650 cells Orbtronic is using, specifically stating it is not public information. I looked them up, and the companies are respected here on CPF……………...



Since Orbtronic sells the unprotected 3500mAh 10A Panasonic/Sanyo NCR18650GA cells (for $9.99), I would guess those are in the Orbtronic protected battery.


----------



## LessDark (May 31, 2015)

Does anyone in europe know of a good place to buy orbtronic batteries? The shipping from America is just hilarious...


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 31, 2015)

LessDark said:


> Does anyone in europe know of a good place to buy orbtronic batteries? The shipping from America is just hilarious...



Sorry to hear about that. Shipping here in the US is just a few dollars.


----------



## magellan (May 31, 2015)

KITROBASKIN said:


> More than a few times I have been mistaken on this forum. I HAVE been wrong.
> 
> This issue of cell origination just strikes me as lacking respect towards people who are making a living. And I'll admit; I have been disrespectful to a certain 'Canadian Manufacturer' and gotten my wrist slapped as a result. It could be said that there are some folks on the Internet who amuse themselves by dismissing others because they won't do what the critic wants. Maybe I'm wrong on this but I grew up in a small town and was accountable for my behaviour, unlike the anonymity of major urban areas (and the Internet), where rudeness gets a pass, and can spread like mold.
> 
> ...



"More than a few times I have been mistaken on this forum."

You mean like the last time you thought you were wrong and turned out to be wrong?


----------



## magellan (May 31, 2015)

KITROBASKIN said:


> Orbtronic sells a lot of batteries through Amazon. They take pride in having good reviews there. I have a SolarForce L2P and know that it can take the modern protected batteries. I also have four NiteCore lights but not that one. Perhaps another member can comment about battery fitment for the NiteCore MH12.



Cant comment on the MH12 but on my TM11 and TM06 lights the unprotected flat top Sanyo's and Panasonics are too short. However, my protected Orbtronic, NexTorch, and Voidhawk button top batteries work okay.

For lights like my Niteye Eye40vn with a battery cartridge (4x18650) arrangement the protected cells are too tight a fit and the bare cells fit just fine.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 31, 2015)

magellan said:


> "More than a few times I have been mistaken on this forum."
> 
> You mean like the last time you thought you were wrong and turned out to be wrong?



At least I'm consistent.

Orbtronic is planning to offer the Xtar MC1 charger soon, but not the MC1+ for now. They do have a universal Soshine one-bay, 1 or .5Amp, digital readout Li-ion/NiMh charger that tested reasonably well with CPF member HKJ (some fluttering during the final charge phase) that charges up to an 18650. About $15, but I need to be able to charge the 26650 powerhouse, so won't be getting it.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (May 31, 2015)

Is it the high current protection circuit you need as the cells are just Panasonic made in Japan, and can be bought under many brand names.

What is special about Orbtronic?

John.



> High performance 3400mAh Orbtronic (Panasonic inside) PROTECTED 18650 Li-ion 3.7V rechargeable battery cell.
> *Unlike other protected 18650 batteries that will cut off all power at only 4 Amps, Orbtronic protected 18650 batteries will provide power at currents much higher than 4 Amps, and let you use your high power flashlight without any interruption.*
> PROTECTED 3400mAh Panasonic 18650 li-ion 3.7V battery by Orbtronic - Panasonic NCR18650B 3400mAh cell is used to build these powerful li-ion batteries.
> Protection: Over-current (Activated @ 10A-12A), Over-charge (Activated @ 4.35V) - Over-discharge (Activated @ 2.5V) - Over-temp. and DUAL short circuit protection (External, and Internal).Protection circuit designed by Seiko. ICs made in Japan.
> ...





LessDark said:


> Does anyone in europe know of a good place to buy orbtronic batteries? The shipping from America is just hilarious...


----------



## HighZenBurg (May 31, 2015)

Is battery protection on these Orbtronic 18650 batteries (or any protected battery) designed to prevent over charging and over discharging? Will the light shut off at a certain point, when it's time to charge the battery? What exactly does it protect?

Are Nitecore batteries also Panasonic?
Is it typical for a flashlight itself to have any protection for over charge/discharge?

How do I make sure I don't over discharge, short of using a volt meter? The Nitecore mode button blinks when it's time to recharge, but I don't know about the Solarforce L2n & L2P. 

I watched a video of a 18650 going rogue, holy $#@, that's no joke! I can certainly do without that in my life.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (May 31, 2015)

li-ion protection circuits protect against over-charge and over-discharge, maybe temp i dont think so, you light will just turn off, and if you put a meter across the cell, it will show zero volts, you need a li-ion charger to kick the li-ion protection circuit back into life to get the battery working again, though you can connect an good and bad battery + to + and - to - and the good will kick the protection circuit on the bad back into life.

John.


----------



## magellan (May 31, 2015)

KITROBASKIN said:


> At least I'm consistent.
> 
> Orbtronic is planning to offer the Xtar MC1 charger soon, but not the MC1+ for now. They do have a universal Soshine one-bay, 1 or .5Amp, digital readout Li-ion/NiMh charger that tested reasonably well with CPF member HKJ (some fluttering during the final charge phase) that charges up to an 18650. About $15, but I need to be able to charge the 26650 powerhouse, so won't be getting it.



Hmm, might work for me since I have no 26650s yet. At that price I might just buy one to try it. I can always put another charger to use.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (May 31, 2015)

magellan said:


> Hmm, might work for me since I have no 26650s yet. At that price I might just buy one to try it. I can always put another charger to use.



I just got my MC1+ Friday and played with it on the new SunKingdom 14w panel and on my PC here at home. It seems to charge a tick, or two, higher than my WP2 II and VP2 chargers, which is fine by me.

With the Xtar voltage/current meter on my PC's USB slot, I was pulling .81A for a stretch at just over 5v, while charging up a Sanyo 2600mAh FM cell.

I got the MC1+, XP1 and voltage meter from Xtar Direct for under $30 shipped, FWIW.

Chris


----------



## HighZenBurg (May 31, 2015)

TinderBox (UK) said:


> li-ion protection circuits protect against over-charge and over-discharge, maybe temp i dont think so, you light will just turn off, and if you put a meter across the cell, it will show zero volts, you need a li-ion charger to kick the li-ion protection circuit back into life to get the battery working again, though you can connect an good and bad battery + to + and - to - and the good will kick the protection circuit on the bad back into life.
> 
> John.



So I can just run the light until it turns off with these batteries (Orbtronic 18650 protected) without any worry of over discharging? 

I also bought an xtar VP2. When I verified the "scratch off code" on their site, I saw a red message and thought I had entered it incorrectly. When I did it again it said "the first time to query 2015 5/31 2:42:00". It was at that time I saw that it only verifies the first time saying "This product is made by Hong Kong Xtar... Assured to use". If I'm seeing the time stamp vs it saying "Security code does not exist", can I safely assume it's a genuine VP2?
Please tell me that makes sense. [emoji15]


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 31, 2015)

Am I the only one who is wondering about his Avatar AND what Tinderbox (UK) was saying about protection circuits? Readers are encouraged to look at the Orbtronic.com website to learn something about their protection IC's.

As far as whether Orbtronic is special, I don't have the experience to make an opinion on that. There are other battery folks out there making quality products, but I get the impression Orbtronic is one with a pretty good reputation. I have not had my Orbtronic 26650's long enough; Great so far. When I first joined CPF, it was AW that the 'vocal' experts were most fond of. The two different AW 18650's that I have are just fine, but so are the EagleTac, ZebraLight, KeepPower, Sony VTC5. Kinoko, Samsung 25R, and EVVA-Tech 18650's. Those vendors who don't gouge for shipping are the ones worth doing business with; my opinion.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 31, 2015)

HighZenBurg: Where did you get your Xtar charger?


----------



## ForrestChump (May 31, 2015)

Recanted.


----------



## HighZenBurg (May 31, 2015)

KITROBASKIN said:


> HighZenBurg: Where did you get your Xtar charger?


Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00UT59Q8S/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## HighZenBurg (May 31, 2015)

From Orbtronic website, thought I'd paste it here: Orbtronic 3400 Protected

Specifications:
Capacity (Ah): 3.4 Ah (3400mAh)
Energy (Wh): 12.2 Wh
Energy Density (Wh/L): 730 Wh/L
Nominal Voltage (V): 3.6V - 3.7V
Charging Voltage (V): 4.2 V
Weight (g): 46 g /1.62 oz
Diameter (mm): 18.6 mm (+/- 0.03)
Height (mm): 68.9 mm (+/- 0.03)
Max. Discharge rate: 2C (6.8A)
Pulse current (5-6 sec.): 10A
Chemical Composition: Li-ion (Lithium-Ion) Hybrid
Cell model: Panasonic NCR18650B
Protection ICs: Made in Japan (Design by Seiko)
Bare Cell: Made by Panasonic, Made in Japan
Button Top: Yes
External |welded PCB | Protection: Yes

Protection:
Over-charge (Activated @ 4.33V)
Over-discharge (Activated @ 2.5V)
Over-current (Activated @ 10A-12A)
Overheating, and dual short circuit protection (External, and Internal).


----------



## magellan (Jun 1, 2015)

ChrisGarrett said:


> I just got my MC1+ Friday and played with it on the new SunKingdom 14w panel and on my PC here at home. It seems to charge a tick, or two, higher than my WP2 II and VP2 chargers, which is fine by me.
> 
> With the Xtar voltage/current meter on my PC's USB slot, I was pulling .81A for a stretch at just over 5v, while charging up a Sanyo 2600mAh FM cell.
> 
> ...



Sounds good. I just ordered one for myself. I like that you can now charge at 1A so will give it a try.


----------



## LessDark (Jun 2, 2015)

It seems Keeppower are now also selling these new 3500mah Sanyo NCR18650GA batteries, for a little bit less.
And for those in europe, Nkon said they are getting them soon.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jun 4, 2015)

Placed my Orbtronic order on Monday; order shipped later that day. Picked the package up Thursday before noon. Shipping was USPS priority and priced reasonably. The Orbtronic discount is appreciated. Charging up the 3500MAh's on the solar panel right now.


----------



## magellan (Jun 4, 2015)

KITROBASKIN said:


> Placed my Orbtronic order on Monday; order shipped later that day. Picked the package up Thursday before noon. Shipping was USPS priority and priced reasonably. The Orbtronic discount is appreciated. Charging up the 3500MAh's on the solar panel right now.



Cool. What solar panel are you using?


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jun 5, 2015)

15 watt Goal Zero. I forgot the 12Volt DC female adaptor at the mountain place so used the Xtar VC2 and connected with the USB- only .25Amp to each cell but works OK with bright sun, no obstructions. The Xtar VP2 is much better going with 12 Volts.

For those with bored SureFire and Oveready bodies:

The 18650 unprotected 3500mAh Panasonic-Sanyo fits beautifully in my two Oveready TL-50 slim bodies and two Oveready Z2 bodies. The protected 3500mAh will fit tightly in the Z2's but too tight for me in the slim bodies. I removed the Orbtronic label so that it fits acceptably in the Z2, but the slim bodies would still have to have their heads removed to get the battery out; not really practical.

Curiously, the 'Oveready Defense Light' comes with an adapter/inner sleeve to use 18650 batteries in the 26650 body. Because there are two slots machined into the adapter, the protected 3500 works fine, if you twist the cell to orient the conducting strip on the side of the cell to fit in one of the grooves. (Hopefully I used the proper words to describe this)


----------



## SkinnyCow (Jun 6, 2015)

What is the discount code for Orbtronic? Thanks.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jun 6, 2015)

Check the discount thread for CPF members. What is it called?

OK: Found it. 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...quot-CPF-Specials-quot-webpages-dealers/page2


----------



## SkinnyCow (Jun 6, 2015)

I didn't see any code there. The Illumination code didn't work for illumn.com


----------



## timbo114 (Jun 6, 2015)

illum code does not apply to their already low prices on cells

CPF117 is the Orb code


----------

